# Patriots vs. Giants



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

ik its just to day. but i wanted know who would win the superbowl.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Pats, but I'd like to see the Giants win. Jared Lorenzen is from my town, went to my high school, and his parents live accross town.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think the pats will eek out a victory. by eek i mean this will be a pretty entertaining game. i just think brady is going to see red to win this game. hes been here many many times, knows his team is thiiiiiiis close to an undefeated season and imortalizing himself and his teammates forever. eli and company, theyre a true underdog. 
however. this is football. and crazier things have happened. so officially i think the pats, but if the giants win? oh man! this season will be talked about for years if the pats go undefeated, but if the undefeated pats noooo one else could beat loose the one game no one wants to loose by the underdog giants with the less than admired eli manning leading the way...this will go down in history as one of the strangest and most exciting bowls ever.

/is rooting for the giants!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Not gonna be close boys. Patriots will *BLOW OUT* the G-men. Hope the commercials are entertaining!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

The Pats will blowout the Giants by at least two TD's IMO. My predicition is NE 38-21.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I would love to see the Giants win, but I dont think its going to happen. 21-17 Pats.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
Didn't know who was even playing till I seen this thread-


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

pats for sure, i dont kno why everyone is cheering for the giants, are you trying to be original or somthin? all my friends just randomly decided they were going to cheer for the giants even tho a blind man could see that the pats will push their sh*t in.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Have faith in Eli and the G-men.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I have no idea and I don't care.

The Superbowl is just my excuse for drinking early on Sunday and not feeling guilty about it!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Pats 28-17.

Giants will lead in the first half, Patriots will do their famous half-time adjustments and win.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Have faith in Eli and the G-men.


Its not the players, its the coaching. Its my lack of faith in Coughlin that has me thinking Patriots. Belicheck is a master at coming up with a game plan and with two weeks to prepare plus a full game tape on the Giants he will outcoach Coughlin where Coughlin is awful after a bye week.

IMO, this bye week is the last thing the Giants needed as they were on a roll and has had a lot of time to cool off and lose rhythm.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Giants, 23-17...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Giants, 23-17...


Plaxico? LOL


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I thought someone would get it. I don't like Plax backing off...that's less than manly...

I have to go with the Giants, though, because I have to be wary of someone who castrates lambs with his teeth...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Patriots 42 - Giants 17


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> LOL-
> Didn't know who was even playing till I seen this thread-











i just heard this commercial on the radio about how, superbowl sunday is the best day to go to the movies and not have to deal with lines, and how, even if u like football, u should just tape the game because "noone will tell you the score in a dark theatre" then you can watch it afterwards.
hahaha
i think its going to be close... but i think the giants will win.
i have no logical reason to this other than i want the giants to win.
im going to say 35-32 g-men.
but if the gmen get blown out, i wont be surprised.
i just hope its a good game.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Have you heard the latest? Senator Arlen Sphincter of PA (an Eagles fan) says he wants to have hearings on Spy Gate. He wonders whether or not the Patriots cheated by stealing defensive signals during the Patriots/Eagles Super Bowl. All of the other important issues are apparently well in hand. I hear that the economy is booming and that we just accepted the unconditional surrender of Alcaida. The dumb ass even said he was concerned about whether or not the Patriots may have even had cameras stealing their opponent's offensive signals. Senator Sphincter is apparently unaware that offensive signals are radioed in to the quarterback's helmet.

Memo to Senator Sphincter:

How about hearings into why Andy Reid is still coaching after a drug cartel was found to have been run out of his house?

I feel bad for the Giants. I am sure they are not at all happy to have this sort of motivation given to the Patriots less than 8 hours before they have to take the field against them. If you believe (as I do) that Erica Mangina is at least partially responsible for the Patriots current 18-0 record, nothing is going to provide more incentive to the Patriots to Redskins the Giants than Arlene's comments this morning.

Sorry G-men. Today is not going to be your day.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

go giants!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Why do girls persist to talk your ears off during the game or pre-game? If we don't say anything back or acknowledge you while you talk, than we aren't listening...yet you continue to talk?

WTF


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


> Have you heard the latest? Senator Arlen Sphincter of PA (an Eagles fan) says he wants to have hearings on Spy Gate. He wonders whether or not the Patriots cheated by stealing defensive signals during the Patriots/Eagles Super Bowl. All of the other important issues are apparently well in hand. I hear that the economy is booming and that we just accepted the unconditional surrender of Alcaida. The dumb ass even said he was concerned about whether or not the Patriots may have even had cameras stealing their opponent's offensive signals. Senator Sphincter is apparently unaware that offensive signals are radioed in to the quarterback's helmet.
> 
> Memo to Senator Sphincter:
> 
> ...


With a name Sphincter... Do you really need to say anything else.... LMAO


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

the patriots will win even tho i hate them and want the giants to win


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Why do girls persist to talk your ears off during the game or pre-game? If we don't say anything back or acknowledge you while you talk, than we aren't listening...yet you continue to talk?
> 
> WTF


Yup. Women's groups like to say that the Super Bowl is the number one day for battered women because there are more emergency room visits by women on Super Bowl Sunday than any other day. I have a different take. I was working for the NFC championship game. All women in the ER. No men. All non-specific complaints. Pretty much..."Your not going to ignore me..." to their husbands/boy friends.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


> Why do girls persist to talk your ears off during the game or pre-game? If we don't say anything back or acknowledge you while you talk, than we aren't listening...yet you continue to talk?
> 
> WTF


Yup. Women's groups like to say that the Super Bowl is the number one day for battered women because there are more emergency room visits by women on Super Bowl Sunday than any other day. I have a different take. I was working for the NFC championship game. All women in the ER. No men. All non-specific complaints. Pretty much..."Your not going to ignore me..." to their husbands/boy friends.
[/quote]
that is interesting, not sure how i would feel if my girl ever said she needed to go to the ER for no reason during the superbowl.

the best is "are you even listening to me?"
"NOPE! havent you ever been yessed before?"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Have you heard the latest? Senator Arlen Sphincter of PA (an Eagles fan) says he wants to have hearings on Spy Gate. He wonders whether or not the Patriots cheated by stealing defensive signals during the Patriots/Eagles Super Bowl. All of the other important issues are apparently well in hand. I hear that the economy is booming and that we just accepted the unconditional surrender of Alcaida. The dumb ass even said he was concerned about whether or not the Patriots may have even had cameras stealing their opponent's offensive signals. Senator Sphincter is apparently unaware that offensive signals are radioed in to the quarterback's helmet.
> 
> Memo to Senator Sphincter:
> 
> ...


Just a little suspicious about the fact that Sphincters' largest contributor is Comcast who is in litigation with NFL network about exclusively broadcasting games and that Goodell supports free trade broadcasting. Think Comcast wants Goodell to look bad or is the Sphinc-meister just another political whore that wants some network face time.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

GIants is gonna win. End of discussion.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> Why do girls persist to talk your ears off during the game or pre-game? If we don't say anything back or acknowledge you while you talk, than we aren't listening...yet you continue to talk?
> 
> WTF


Yup. Women's groups like to say that the Super Bowl is the number one day for battered women because there are more emergency room visits by women on Super Bowl Sunday than any other day. I have a different take. I was working for the NFC championship game. All women in the ER. No men. All non-specific complaints. Pretty much..."Your not going to ignore me..." to their husbands/boy friends.
[/quote]

speaking of. my gf is slaving away in the kitchen right now...lol


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

lol. i'm at my uncle's and my family and friends put in $5 in a table to put your name in any where, and the first quester was 3-0, and i won $20. next is the 2, 3, and final money winning rounds.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Have you heard the latest? Senator Arlen Sphincter of PA (an Eagles fan) says he wants to have hearings on Spy Gate. He wonders whether or not the Patriots cheated by stealing defensive signals during the Patriots/Eagles Super Bowl. All of the other important issues are apparently well in hand. I hear that the economy is booming and that we just accepted the unconditional surrender of Alcaida. The dumb ass even said he was concerned about whether or not the Patriots may have even had cameras stealing their opponent's offensive signals. Senator Sphincter is apparently unaware that offensive signals are radioed in to the quarterback's helmet.
> 
> Memo to Senator Sphincter:
> 
> ...


With a name Sphincter... Do you really need to say anything else.... LMAO









[/quote]

His name is actually "Specter", LOL.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

17-14, G-Men with under a minute left...God, I'm glad I came home to find that my power is on, unlike the rest of the "Heart of Illinois region"...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

One second until 18-1. No asterisk necessary.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

CHOKE. LOL!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Giants win !!!! not huge football fan but made a decent size bet for the giants to win tonight so im pumped !!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Not gonna be close boys. Patriots will *BLOW OUT* the G-men. Hope the commercials are entertaining!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pats lose! Pats lose! Ahahaha.

I had to cheer for the underdog. And it made me $100. Haha.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what a game go GIANTS


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I was gonna bet a 150 for the giants to win would have paid close to 600 but i pussied out lol so i only bet 50


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wow i'm exhausted...what a game


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

, the pats o-line needs to learn how to block. Im gonna go cry now.......


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldnt say the pats choked the giants defence was AMAZING !!!!! Brady did not know what to do with all that pressure on him.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Way to go Eli! Congratulations New York! You deserve it. What a game!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

a-ronn said:


> I wouldnt say the pats choked the giants defence was AMAZING !!!!! Brady did not know what to do with all that pressure on him.


To all you Patriot-bandwagoners and Giant-naysayers....

EAT IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The New York Giants.. SUPERBOWL CHAMIONS!!!

I told all they could do it!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I wouldnt say the pats choked the giants defence was AMAZING !!!!! Brady did not know what to do with all that pressure on him.


To all you Patriot-bandwagoners and Giant-naysayers....

EAT IT!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

SAY IT LOUD BROTHA!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That was the 2nd best Super Bowl ever.. I am almost as happy as I was last year when Colts won


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I wouldnt say the pats choked the giants defence was AMAZING !!!!! Brady did not know what to do with all that pressure on him.


To all you Patriot-bandwagoners and Giant-naysayers....

EAT IT!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

I was never a giants nay sayer i put 50 bucks on giants to win. Im just giveing the giants defence the credit they deserve.


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

I know i put 50 on them to win too

MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEENNNYYYYYYYY MONEY


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

What a game! What a game! Woooot! Wooooooot! Go GIANTS!!!! I think Im gonna take a dump now...been holding it throughout the game!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Props to Eli Manning for pulling off the Doug Flutie scramble late in the game.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Dear NE Fans/Bandwagoners/Cheater Fans,

BAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Sincerely,

The Giants


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I HATTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ban wagon fans biggest losers on earth. the lowest form of human when it comes to sports.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom Petty was pretty awesome.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

mdmedicine said:


> Way to go Eli! Congratulations New York! You deserve it. What a game!


And thank you for being a good sport about this game. I am pleased to see that.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

We found the Patriots kriptonite, is called Giants!!!!!!!

$300 I won and to think the bookie gave me a 12 point spread, how freaking sweet man.

Plesico outplayed Moss too.

Hater


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you guys are being to nice..

bullsnake would want something like this for his thread...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Way to go Eli! Congratulations New York! You deserve it. What a game!


And thank you for being a good sport about this game. I am pleased to see that.
[/quote]

It hurts but I have to say that Eli was is a great quarterback. I haven't heard anyone here in my house or on sports radio make any excuses. And they shouldn't. The Giants played a better game. I kind of wish they had gone for that field goal but if you told me this moring that the Giants would get only 17 points I would never have guess the Patriots would lose. Congrats New York!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 161624


I need to find that scene from Full Metal Jacket, where R. Lee Emery has Gomer Pile choke himself on Emerys hands.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> Way to go Eli! Congratulations New York! You deserve it. What a game!


And thank you for being a good sport about this game. I am pleased to see that.
[/quote]

It hurts but I have to say that Eli was is a great quarterback. I haven't heard anyone here in my house or on sports radio make any excuses. And they shouldn't. The Giants played a better game. I kind of wish they had gone for that field goal but if you told me this moring that the Giants would get only 17 points I would never have guess the Patriots would lose. Congrats New York!
[/quote]
believe it or not..Eli has a good game..there defense had a great game..without them..they would of been blowout...they stepped up huge...


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tom Petty was pretty awesome.


Just one question though, Where did they hide the stick they used to prop him up, He looks dead....

Giants D-Line played one hell of a game, I guess its true what they say, Defense wins championships.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Way to go Eli! Congratulations New York! You deserve it. What a game!


And thank you for being a good sport about this game. I am pleased to see that.
[/quote]

It hurts but I have to say that Eli was is a great quarterback. I haven't heard anyone here in my house or on sports radio make any excuses. And they shouldn't. The Giants played a better game. I kind of wish they had gone for that field goal but if you told me this moring that the Giants would get only 17 points I would never have guess the Patriots would lose. Congrats New York!
[/quote]
believe it or not..Eli has a good game..there defense had a great game..without them..they would of been blowout...they stepped up huge...
[/quote]

I am in total agreement. Eli and that Giants offense stepped up in the second half, but that Giants D held their own throughout the game. Big props to that "second rate-injury ridden" defense.

To MD, NE played a good game but Brady was pressuered the entire night and couldn't make his usual plays.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW
what a game
cant believe the giants pulled it off
i definately cant even talk.

tom brady got OWNED.
they shoulda gave the MVP to the giants Defense.
eli stepped up tho, in a major way.
congrats giants.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hater said:


> We found the Patriots kriptonite, is called Giants!!!!!!!
> 
> $300 I won and to think the bookie gave me a 12 point spread, how freaking sweet man.
> 
> ...


I bet on sportsinteraction.com gives vagas odds and you can pritty much bet on anything you can think of when it comes to sports. paid 4.10 for giants to win so i got a good return on my 50 bucks. Congrats on your $300 win man !!!!!!!! I won $ yesterday on my hockey bets so im on a roll lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Eli's Flutie pass sealed the deal for the MVP...and no individual from the Giants' D really stepped up enough to get the award, though I thought that maybe the starting D-Line could have split the award nicely.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Some1 should post all the pic of Brady getting knock the f*ck down!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Some1 should post all the pic of Brady getting knock the f*ck down!!


there is probably a good amount of those too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought Webster was pretty awesome. Eli deserved it tho.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought Webster was pretty awesome. Eli deserved it tho.


Yea. Except for the one Moss TD.. Can't belive he slipped or stumbled!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think the giants will win lol

WHAT A GAME!!! what a story! back to back wins by two brothers, two rings...amazing! eli deserves every bit of it! that kid has struggled through his brothers shadow for so long! hats off to the giants


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

G-MEN!!

Ugh, I just woke up. I think I'm still drunk. What a game!

Why isn't the day after the Superbowl a national holiday?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ it should be


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

good game, simple strategy...

Go for Brady...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> good game, simple strategy...
> 
> Go for Brady...


There is your blue print


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> good game, simple strategy...
> 
> Go for Brady...


There is your blue print
[/quote]





































While that is true, the Giants did something everyone else failed to do, cover the WRs. Eagles and Ravens went for Brady, gave him pressure, but they also took away the CBs, Ss, and LBs inorder to pressure Brady.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> good game, simple strategy...
> 
> Go for Brady...


*Tom Brady and the
Heartbreakers*​





(Getty Images Photo / Donald Miralle)​


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> good game, simple strategy...
> 
> Go for Brady...


*Tom Brady and the
Heartbreakers*​





(Getty Images Photo / Donald Miralle)​[/quote]


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

that was the best super bowl ive seen in a long time.. i was hoping it would be close. congrats to the giants..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

super bowl XLII will forever be the talked about game of our generation. the under dog vs. the flawless beast. this game shows just how much winning is winning. stats, projections, assumptions, all that means sh*t if you dont pull the win. 
for the giants to come in after so long on the road and do what no team has done since last season and beat the pats...but do it when everything was on the line is amazing.

what makes the defeat almost worse than anything is how perfection was expected. immortalizing your names and your team and coach and fans by matching the 72' dolphins flawless record. the thought of how the better team went 10-6 during the regualr season...and you went 16-0...and the ONE game you do loose...is the game its all for.

i said it before, win every game, win em by blow outs! but if you dont wrap it up in the super bowl you did nothing. the season is the season...but you will not be remembered if you dont win the bowl game. doesnt matter how you get there...but when you do, WIN!


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

great game very close rite down to tha wire.. enjoyed it and was rutting for the underdog (NY) i think they deserver it more that tha pats but the pats would have had 19-0 but i guess nobodys perfect!! lol


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats NY, David beat the mighty Goliath once again.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> super bowl XLII will forever be the talked about game of our generation. the under dog vs. the flawless beast. this game shows just how much winning is winning. stats, projections, assumptions, all that means sh*t if you dont pull the win.
> for the giants to come in after so long on the road and do what no team has done since last season and beat the pats...but do it when everything was on the line is amazing.
> 
> what makes the defeat almost worse than anything is how perfection was expected. immortalizing your names and your team and coach and fans by matching the 72' dolphins flawless record. the thought of how the better team went 10-6 during the regualr season...and you went 16-0...and the ONE game you do loose...is the game its all for.
> ...


you're right in that winning the superbowl is all the game is about, but to assert that the patriots will never be remembered is ludacris. they've been considered one of the best teams in a long time, possibly ever, they've set ridiculous records, 18 wins in a row, most points ever, most TD receptions by a reciever, largest margin of victory on average...those records wont be discounted by history IMO. of course it sucks they lost the SB (for me anyway). and im sure a part of all the patriot haters wanted to see them go 19-0 so they could say they remembered it. first team to win 16 regular season games in a single season...07-08 new england patriots. that is one record that will stand for a long ass time IMO. im not disagreeing that now this season is just another regular NFL season, instead of something really special and rare, im saying that this will be remembered unlike the last SB the giants were in, where they got absolutely decimated. not to mention, while being a rather boring superbowl overall, it was a very close game, so people will remember it like that.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> *and im sure a part of all the patriot haters wanted to see them go 19-0 so they could say they remembered it.*


i cant speak for anyone else, but i totally disagree.
i wanted them to loose so i could say that i saw the upset of the century (thus far)
no part of me, real unreal or subconscious wanted them to win.

although, i agree that they did have a record breaking season. 
and they are still a very good team, and since 2001, have been a dynasty if u will.
but last night, the giants D brought all the nasty in that place.
but if i were a pats fan, i would still be proud of my team, for being untouchable for 18/19ths of the season.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my point was this. football is a game of winning. the super bowl is the do or die for your entire season and that years team. it doesnt matter if you win every game leading up to it and score nfl records on every stat...if you loose the super bowl its all for not. as im watching espn right now, despite an 18-1 record what do i hear? "giants giant giants G-men new york new york new york"

the pats might be a great team. maybe the greatest arguably. but this year because of last nights game...belongs to the giants, not the pats. thats how football works


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's what i said morph. i said leading up to the superbowl, the patriots recieved more hype than any other team in history, period, that's not arguable. there was so much hype about a perfect season that they made it seem too good to be true and ultimately it was. winning all those games leading up to the superbowl, setting all those records and being as dominant and hated as they were this season, there's no doubt that this team will go in the books as one of the most talked about teams in history. the giants will be remembered not for winning the superbowl, but for being the only team that could beat the patriots. THAT in itself is impressive for the patriots, especially since it was a win that could've been influenced by several key plays at the end. im not downplaying the success of the giants, what they've done i guess was payback for the sox beating the rockies, it's all about the cinderella teams lately. either way, this is not a regular superbowl loss, the losing team will actually be remembered in this one, much like the almighty rams of 01 and the baltimore colts in SB 3.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

*fun fact

the giants had more losses in the first two weeks of this season than the patriots have RIGHT NOW...

and they are the champions none the less...*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> that's what i said morph. i said leading up to the superbowl, the patriots recieved more hype than any other team in history, period, that's not arguable. there was so much hype about a perfect season that they made it seem too good to be true and ultimately it was. winning all those games leading up to the superbowl, setting all those records and being as dominant and hated as they were this season, there's no doubt that this team will go in the books as one of the most talked about teams in history. the giants will be remembered not for winning the superbowl, but for being the only team that could beat the patriots. THAT in itself is impressive for the patriots, especially since it was a win that could've been influenced by several key plays at the end. im not downplaying the success of the giants, what they've done i guess was payback for the sox beating the rockies, it's all about the cinderella teams lately. either way, this is not a regular superbowl loss, the losing team will actually be remembered in this one, much like the almighty rams of 01 and the baltimore colts in SB 3.


Even in defeat









As far as more hype then any other team....WTF....I seem to remember a team actually going undefeated....you dont think they had to put up with the same kind of scrutiny? Unfortunately...what the Patriots will be remembered for this year is loosing this game. All the records in the world wont change that. Try and color this anyway you want....the season was a failure. Greatest regular season ever...but that is where it ends.

What does history remember about the '69 Colts and Super Bowl III? That they had an amazing regular season and only lost one game.....or that they lost the Super Bowl to the Jets where they were a huge favorite.....I think that says it all.

Anyways...the only reason I wanted the patriots to win was so I didnt have to put up with the 72 Dolphins anymore....but when I think about it.....those guys are going to die eventually. If the Patriots would have won, I would have to continue to put up with Patriot fan for another 50 years....so for the sake of my sanity...thank you NY.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> that's what i said morph. i said leading up to the superbowl, the patriots recieved more hype than any other team in history, period, that's not arguable. there was so much hype about a perfect season that they made it seem too good to be true and ultimately it was. winning all those games leading up to the superbowl, setting all those records and being as dominant and hated as they were this season, there's no doubt that this team will go in the books as one of the most talked about teams in history. the giants will be remembered not for winning the superbowl, but for being the only team that could beat the patriots. THAT in itself is impressive for the patriots, especially since it was a win that could've been influenced by several key plays at the end. im not downplaying the success of the giants, what they've done i guess was payback for the sox beating the rockies, it's all about the cinderella teams lately. either way, this is not a regular superbowl loss, the losing team will actually be remembered in this one, much like the almighty rams of 01 and the baltimore colts in SB 3.


Even in defeat









As far as more hype then any other team....WTF....I seem to remember a team actually going undefeated....you dont think they had to put up with the same kind of scrutiny? Unfortunately...what the Patriots will be remembered for this year is loosing this game. All the records in the world wont change that. Try and color this anyway you want....the season was a failure. Greatest regular season ever...but that is where it ends.

What does history remember about the '69 Colts and Super Bowl III? That they had an amazing regular season and only lost one game.....or that they lost the Super Bowl to the Jets where they were a huge favorite.....I think that says it all.

Anyways...the only reason I wanted the patriots to win was so I didnt have to put up with the 72 Dolphins anymore....but when I think about it.....those guys are going to die eventually. If the Patriots would have won, I would have to continue to put up with Patriot fan for another 50 years....so for the sake of my sanity...thank you NY.
[/quote]


>


hahahaha..

sign eli


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> that's what i said morph. i said leading up to the superbowl, the patriots recieved more hype than any other team in history, period, that's not arguable. there was so much hype about a perfect season that they made it seem too good to be true and ultimately it was. winning all those games leading up to the superbowl, setting all those records and being as dominant and hated as they were this season, there's no doubt that this team will go in the books as one of the most talked about teams in history. the giants will be remembered not for winning the superbowl, but for being the only team that could beat the patriots. THAT in itself is impressive for the patriots, especially since it was a win that could've been influenced by several key plays at the end. im not downplaying the success of the giants, what they've done i guess was payback for the sox beating the rockies, it's all about the cinderella teams lately. either way, this is not a regular superbowl loss, the losing team will actually be remembered in this one, much like the almighty rams of 01 and the baltimore colts in SB 3.


Even in defeat









As far as more hype then any other team....WTF....I seem to remember a team actually going undefeated....you dont think they had to put up with the same kind of scrutiny? Unfortunately...what the Patriots will be remembered for this year is loosing this game. All the records in the world wont change that. Try and color this anyway you want....the season was a failure. Greatest regular season ever...but that is where it ends.

What does history remember about the '69 Colts and Super Bowl III? That they had an amazing regular season and only lost one game.....or that they lost the Super Bowl to the Jets where they were a huge favorite.....I think that says it all.

Anyways...the only reason I wanted the patriots to win was so I didnt have to put up with the 72 Dolphins anymore....but when I think about it.....those guys are going to die eventually. If the Patriots would have won, I would have to continue to put up with Patriot fan for another 50 years....so for the sake of my sanity...thank you NY.
[/quote]

Could not agree more.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

mdmedicine said:


> Not gonna be close boys. Patriots will *BLOW OUT* the G-men. Hope the commercials are entertaining!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Now we'll see if the Pats can break another record next year. To be the team to lose and a Superbowl and make it to the playoffs the following year.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maybe the will.. they are all old pos.. the need all new linebackers besides thomas.. and get rid of harrison


----------

